# esserci



## MünchnerFax

NB Separato da altra discussione

Dewill, sono d'accordo per quanto riguarda i tuoi primi esempi di uso ridondante di _ci_. Devo invece dissentire per quelle frasi dove compare _esserci_:


dewill said:


> "C'era una volta in Italia"
> "Qui non c'è posto"
> "Al cinema c'era tanta gente".


L'unione di _essere_ con la particella _ci_ dà luogo a un verbo con significato talmente diverso dal semplice _essere_ che addirittura alcuni dizionari (es. De Mauro) lo mettono in una voce a sé stante. Il _ci _spesso perde la mera funzione locale per assumere un significato più sostanziale - non a caso i primi sinonimi sarebbero _esistere,_ _aver luogo_, _prendere parte_.

Un esempio chiarificatore:
_Anna era alla festa_. Ho provato a telefonarle a casa, ma invano poiché si trovava alla festa.
_C'era Anna alla festa._ Ha partecipato, ha interagito, ha conosciuto gente, si è divertita.

Anche usando il tuo esempio:
_Tanta gente era al cinema_, e costoro si accorsero solo all'uscita del nubifragio che si era abbattuto.
_C'era tanta gente al cinema_, il che dimostrava l'interesse che suscitava il film.


----------



## gabrigabri

dewill said:


> Ciao gabrigabri,
> Suona male ma poco importa perchè il significato è fatto salvo.
> Il mio era semplice studio grammaticale delle parole secondo le loro "forme", non stilistica o condanna del pleonasmo.
> "Era tanta la gente al cinema". Così direi.
> Es. "A casa non ci ho trovato nessuno"; "Per questa via non ci passava anima viva"; "In città non ci si può abitare"; "In macchina ci viaggio più volentieri"; "C'era una volta in Italia"; "Qui non c'è posto"; "Al cinema c'era tanta gente". Questi sono tipici esempi di impiego superfluo, cioè pleonastico della particella ci. Se vuoi la mia opinione "stlistica", dirò che codeste espressioni non trovano posto nel linguaggio formale.
> De Will.
> 
> 
> 
> Ho scritto: "Al cinema vi era molta gente", suona male?
> Dewill





Secondo me, nelle frasi che ho segnato, il "ci" ci va (gioco di parole  ma necessario ).
Altrimenti non è italiano. Il verbo "esserci" esiste!


----------



## sabrinita85

MünchnerFax said:


> Dewill, sono d'accordo per quanto riguarda i tuoi primi esempi di uso ridondante di _ci_. Devo invece dissentire per quelle frasi dove compare _esserci_:
> 
> L'unione di _essere_ con la particella _ci_ dà luogo a un verbo con significato talmente diverso dal semplice _essere_ che addirittura alcuni dizionari (es. De Mauro) lo mettono in una voce a sé stante. Il _ci _spesso perde la mera funzione locale per assumere un significato più sostanziale - non a caso i primi sinonimi sarebbero _esistere,_ _aver luogo_, _prendere parte_.
> 
> Un esempio chiarificatore:
> _Anna era alla festa_. Ho provato a telefonarle a casa, ma invano poiché si trovava alla festa.
> _C'era Anna alla festa._ Ha partecipato, ha interagito, ha conosciuto gente, si è divertita.
> 
> Anche usando il tuo esempio:
> _Tanta gente era al cinema_, e costoro si accorsero solo all'uscita del nubifragio che si era abbattuto.
> _C'era tanta gente al cinema_, il che dimostrava l'interesse che suscitava il film.





gabrigabri said:


> Secondo me, nelle frasi che ho segnato, il "ci" ci va (gioco di parole  ma necessario ).
> Altrimenti non è italiano. Il verbo "esserci" esiste!


Sono d'accordo con voi.

Secondo me, questo povero "ci" è diventato ormai demonizzato, perché si pensa che nella maggioranza dei casi sia una forma dialettale, o superflua.
Invece no, non sempre. A volte, sì, e alcuni esempi di Dewill lo dimostrano. Ma in altri casi è assolutamente necessario l'usi di CI (o VI), affinché la frase sia grammaticalmente corretta.


----------



## dewill

Salve a tutti,
Che sia chiaro, non mi sono mai sognato di censurare l'uso del ci.
Nei tre ultimi esempi, col verbo essere, il ci è pleonastico perchè, come negli altri, ha valore di avv. di luogo.
Es."Al cinema(=comp. luogo)ci(=lì, in quel cinema, =avv. luogo)erano...".
Vedete bene che nella stessa preposizione incontriamo due valori di luogo che indicano la stessa cosa: il cinema, per di più uno a ridosso dell'altro.
Perchè non aggiungerne un altro? Lo stesso accade negli altri due esempi.
Solo alcuni testi evidenziano la cosa e non la segnalano come errore bensì d'uso pleon..
Nota sull'ausiliare essere:
Il verbo può trovarsi nella funzione di perdicato verbale quando indica un'azione compiuta cioè quando non ha più il valore di "copula" e significa: stare,vivere,esistere ecc.
Es."Dio è/Dio c'è"(=esiste), "Sono al cinema"(=sto).
Ciao Dewill.



gabrigabri said:


> Secondo me, nelle frasi che ho segnato, il "ci" ci va (gioco di parole  ma necessario ).
> Altrimenti non è italiano. Il verbo "esserci" esiste!


 
Ciao gabrigabri,
Grazie per il tua risposta del 25/9, dove tra l'altro scrivi:
Il verbo "esserci" esiste!
Gradirei saperne di più, per esempio come si declina, ecc.
Ciao.
Dewill.


----------



## gabrigabri

dewill said:


> Ciao gabrigabri,
> Grazie per il tua risposta del 25/9, dove tra l'altro scrivi:
> Il verbo "esserci" esiste!
> Gradirei saperne di più, per esempio come si declina, ecc.
> Ciao.
> Dewill.



Ciao Dewill, scusa la schiettezza, ma le tue risposte mi sembrano un po' fuorvianti (per i non madrelingua). Prima metti in dubbio l'uso del "ci" e poi mi chiedi come si declina (coniuga) il verbo esserci? Pensavi non esistesse? E di cosa stiamo parlando allora fino ad adesso?

Non te la prendere, è solo appunto che non capisco bene la tua posizione 

Ci sono, ci sei, etc
Ci sarò
ci sono stato
c'è stato
ci fu

solo alcuni esempi.


Sperando di non essere fuori tema...


----------



## dewill

Ciao gabrigabri,
Il verbo esserci non esiste!
Infatti troviamo il verbo essere, che usato come predicato verbale, in senso assoluto, afferma l'esistenza, ecc.(Dio è;ci sono molte specie di alberi) oppure come ausiliare esso forma i tempi composti della forma riflessiva propria e apparente e dei verbi intransitivi pronominali(tu ti sei lodato; io mi sono lavato le mani; egli si è pentito)oppure ...Le espressioni del verbo essere sono "innumerevoli".
Questo è quanto.
Dewill.


----------



## housecameron

dewill said:


> Ciao gabrigabri,
> Il verbo esserci non esiste!
> De Will.


 
La via più breve è consultare un dizionario:

esserci (De Mauro)
v.procompl. (_io ci sóno_)


----------



## sabrinita85

dewill said:


> Ciao gabrigabri,
> Il verbo esserci non esiste!
> (Dio è;ci sono molte specie di alberi) oppure come ausiliare esso forma i tempi composti della forma riflessiva propria e apparente e dei verbi intransitivi pronominali(tu ti sei lodato; io mi sono lavato le mani; egli si è pentito)oppure ...Le espressioni del verbo essere sono "innumerevoli".
> Questo è quanto.
> Dewill.


Come ha detto House, il verbo *esserci *esiste... o *C'è*! 

Tra *Dio c'è* e *Dio è*,
a parte il fatto che la prima la consideri errata, non noti differenze?

Per un orecchio madrelingua sono due frasi che vogliono dire due cose ben diverse.
La prima che *Dio esiste* (e non devo necessariamente usare il verbo _esistere _per esprimerlo... posso anche usare _esserci_!).
La seconda che *Dio è* un'entità, è dentro di noi, è il nostro padre, etc!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Curioso che vi siano ancora dubbi in proposito, perché avevo già puntualizzato in un mio intervento precedente che:


MünchnerFax said:


> [_esserci_ è] un verbo con significato talmente diverso dal semplice _essere_ che addirittura alcuni dizionari (es. De Mauro) lo mettono in una voce a sé stante.


----------



## dewill

MünchnerFax said:


> Curioso che vi siano ancora dubbi in proposito, perché avevo già puntualizzato in un mio intervento precedente che:


 
Ciao MuenchnerFax,
Ho sempre trattato di uno specifico uso del ci in quanto avverbio di luogo. Vedi la mia risposta del 22/9 a Gika. Ricordo bene la tua citazione del 25/9...talmente diverso dal semplice essere...sinonimi esistere...e sono naturalmente d'accordo con te. Vedi mia nota del 26/9.
Dewill.

Ciao Housecameron,

La Bibbia è la Bibbia, De Mauro...
Il privilegio di chiamarsi verbo non lo si può concedere ad "esserci", sgradevole forma d'uso complementare.
Grazie per la risposta.
De Will.

Ciao sabrinita,
Si dice: Dio è(=esiste). Dio c'è è forma volgare che vuol dire la stessa cosa e non è vero ch'io la consideri errata. Infatti il mio trattare del ci riguarda unicamente la sua valenza in quanto avverbio di luogo; vai all'origine alla mia del 22/9.
Con affetto.
Dewill.


----------



## housecameron

MünchnerFax said:


> Curioso che vi siano ancora dubbi in proposito, perché avevo già puntualizzato in un mio intervento precedente che:


 
Scusa Mod, ho ripetuto quello che avevi già scritto tu.
In genere faccio più attenzione..


----------



## stella_maris_74

dewill said:


> Il privilegio di chiamarsi verbo non lo si può concedere ad "esserci", sgradevole forma d'uso complementare.





dewill said:


> Dio c'è è forma volgare



Scusa DeWill, ma per il bene degli amici che stanno imparando l'italiano mi sembra opportuno puntualizzare che questa è soltanto una tua opinione.
Non mi risulta, dalle varie fonti disponibili in rete, che _esserci _sia ritenuta forma _sgradevole _e/o _volgare_, è anzi perfettamente legittima e corretta.
Non credo, poi, che la _patente _(o il _privilegio _) di verbo si debba conferire arbitrariamente, sulla base del gusto personale.

Ciao 

dani


----------



## Atars

Salve,

sto leggendo con estremo interesse questa discussione e ho fatto un po' di ricerche perché, seppur mi trovi completamente d'accordo con la maggioranza, non ritengo del tutto errate le deduzioni di dewill.
Dalle mie ricerche emerge con chiarezza che non tutti i dizionari consultati danno connotazione autonoma e indipendente al verbo 'esserci' in sè e per sè considerato.
D'altro canto, lo stesso DeMauro lo presenta come un verbo _procomplementare_ che, come noto (cfr. Accademia Crusca), sta ad indicare che il verbo in questione (nel nostro caso '_essere_') assume un significato diverso da quello originario se unito ad una particella complementare a cui esso stesso si riferisce, tralasciando il soggetto della frase.
Sulla scorta di quanto sopra esposto, secondo me è opportuno affermare che '_esserci_' è un _verbo composto_ concretizzatosi nella lingua comune (soprattutto quella dei giovani, come sostiene la Crusca riferendosi alle espressioni procomplementari) che assume un significato diverso dal verbo che lo compone ma che, nel contempo, ne recepisce ogni aspetto e/o declinazione. 
Insomma, i procomplementari nascono nel liguaggio comune come verbi-sinonimo di altri.
Chiedo le Vostre opinioni.


----------



## sabrinita85

Aiuto... non c'è più sordo di chi non vuol sentire!!! 

Amici cari italiani, almeno per campanilismo, venitemi in aiuto spiegando a Dewill che _*Dio c'è*_ non è un volgarismo e che al contrario _*Dio è*_ vorrebbe dire un'altra cosa!!!

_- Dio è un'illusione

- Dio c'è _(punto)

Caro Dewill, con tutto il rispetto, se proprio non ti piace questo CI io potrei pure dirti di non usarlo mai (visto che lo consideri errato) e che, quando la frase lo permette, sostituirlo con _*esiste*_, ma non puoi pensare che se dici _Dio è_ fai intendere alle persone che _Dio esiste_.
Perché se dici _Dio è,_ un madrelingua italiano ti guarda e aspetta che continui a dire che cos'è!
Se dici _Dio c'è_, un madrelingua italiano capisce che credi che Dio esista.

E DeMauro, povero DeMauro... uno dei pochi linguisti italiani bravi, me lo smonti! (--> smontare è colloquiale, eh!)
E allora anche povero Garzanti, che ha avuto questa bella idea di mettere _esserci _sotto la voce _essere_.

Con simpatia,


----------



## neutrino2

sabrinita85 said:


> Aiuto... non c'è più sordo di chi non vuol sentire!!!



Per aggiungere ulteriore carne al fuoco , io direi che la frase di sabrinita è piuttosto: "Non c'è *peggior* sordo di chi non vuol sentire!". Ma forse dipende dalla famiglia in cui sei nato (essendo questa una delle frasi preferite da mia mamma e mia nonna)!


----------



## sabrinita85

neutrino2 said:


> Per aggiungere ulteriore carne al fuoco , io direi che la frase di sabrinita è piuttosto: "Non c'è *peggior* sordo di chi non vuol sentire!". Ma forse dipende dalla famiglia in cui sei nato (essendo questa una delle frasi preferite da mia mamma e mia nonna)!


Può darsi! 
L'ho sentite entrambe, ed uso quella che prima mi viene in mente!

Scusate il piccolo OT, mods!


----------



## bubu7

sabrinita85 said:


> Amici cari italiani, almeno per campanilismo, venitemi in aiuto spiegando a Dewill che _*Dio c'è*_ non è un volgarismo e che al contrario _*Dio è*_ vorrebbe dire un'altra cosa!!!


 
Non mi sembra che abbiate bisogno di aiuto. Avete spiegato chiaramente, e a diverse riprese, che _esserci_ è un verbo a sé stante e che non è sicuramente un volgarismo.


----------



## dewill

sabrinita85 said:


> Aiuto... non c'è più sordo di chi non vuol sentire!!!
> 
> Amici cari italiani, almeno per campanilismo, venitemi in aiuto spiegando a Dewill che _*Dio c'è*_ non è un volgarismo e che al contrario _*Dio è*_ vorrebbe dire un'altra cosa!!!
> 
> _- Dio è un'illusione_
> 
> _- Dio c'è _(punto)
> 
> Caro Dewill, con tutto il rispetto, se proprio non ti piace questo CI io potrei pure dirti di non usarlo mai (visto che lo consideri errato) e che, quando la frase lo permette, sostituirlo con _*esiste*_, ma non puoi pensare che se dici _Dio è_ fai intendere alle persone che _Dio esiste_.
> Perché se dici _Dio è,_ un madrelingua italiano ti guarda e aspetta che continui a dire che cos'è!
> Se dici _Dio c'è_, un madrelingua italiano capisce che credi che Dio esista.
> 
> E DeMauro, povero DeMauro... uno dei pochi linguisti italiani bravi, me lo smonti! (--> smontare è colloquiale, eh!)
> E allora anche povero Garzanti, che ha avuto questa bella idea di mettere _esserci _sotto la voce _essere_.
> 
> Con simpatia,


Ciao Sabrinita,
Mi riferivo allo scritto dove sia per rispetto dell'onnipotente sia per ragione di opportunità... si scrive appunto: Dio è punto. La cosa è diversa se il soggetto è altro o si fa riferimento alla lingua parlata. Uso anch'io il Garzanti che infatti mette "esserci" sotto la voce essere.
Grazie per il tuo tempo.
Dewill.

Salve Atars, 
Penso ci hai azzeccato...
E' importante, infatti, distinguere le espressioni del linguaggio comune giovanile da quelle formali della lingua scritta.
Direi tu sia l'unico(+Muenc.) ad aver recepito la sostanza del tema in discussione ---.
Il risultato della tua ricerca ha infatti corrispondenza con quello della mia che feci a settembre.
Vorrei aggiungere che hai un'ottima capacità di sintesi, in ogni caso migliore della mia.
Complimenti.
De Will.


----------



## Atars

Dewill, Ti ringrazio per i complimenti ma il fatto che tu sia stato l'unico a commentare il mio messaggio precedente mi fa pensare che la mia opinione non è poi così corretta come ci può sembrare.
---
Un consiglio per il futuro: cerca di non scrivere più messaggi consecutivi per rispondere a diversi utenti perché in questo modo costringi i moderatori a riunirli tutti in uno, come peraltro hanno già dovuto fare in precedenza. Basterebbe, insomma, un messaggio unico con diversi 'quote' e con le rispettive risposte 

Stai su!


----------



## Giamma

"Esserci/vi" è un verbo da sé stante; comunque trae origine dal costrutto "verbo _essere_ + promome clitico locativo _ci/vi_" tramite un processo di lessicalizzazione. In questi casi il pronome "ci/vi" perde lo status grammaticale. D'altra parte la costruzione "esserci" prende un senso di esistenza.


 Alla base di questo mutamento linguistico c'è una motivazione cognitiva. Per farla breve: “sono presente dunque esisto”. Questo fenomeno accade in più lingue (cfr. _There is_ in inglese).


----------



## Atars

> "Esserci/vi" è un verbo da sé stante; comunque trae origine dal costrutto "verbo _essere_ + promome clitico locativo _ci/vi_" tramite un processo di lessicalizzazione. In questi casi il pronome "ci/vi" perde lo status grammaticale. D'altra parte la costruzione "esserci" prende un senso di esistenza.


 
Va bene la particella clitica (o meglio enclitica) ed anche la sua lessicalizzazione unita al verbo essere (che poi è il discorso che ho fatto io sopra) ma secondo me qui 'ci/vi' non è pronome ma semplice particella complementare, al massimo avverbiale.
Non quindi pronome locativo che starebbe per 'in/su/per'.


----------



## Giamma

Atars said:


> Va bene la particella clitica (o meglio enclitica) ed anche la sua lessicalizzazione unita al verbo essere (che poi è il discorso che ho fatto io sopra) ma secondo me qui 'ci/vi' non è pronome ma semplice particella complementare, al massimo avverbiale.
> Non quindi pronome locativo che starebbe per 'in/su/per'.



Ha ragione! Ma io non ho del tutto torto. 

In effetti 'ci/vi' è un elemento ibrido per quanto presenta caratteristiche delle due categorie, avverbiale *e* pronominale (rimanda a un'informazione ricavata dal contesto situazionale). Allora, chiamiamola addirittura 'particella' va bene?

Per quanto riguarda la collocazione della particella clitica. Essa si può appoggiare al verbo sia in posizione enclitica che proclitica. Veda gli esempi:

La Roma in cerca di riscatto. Totti: "Voglio esser*ci*"

"Sarò io che deciderò se esser*ci* o meno" ha detto Marco Pantani.

Nelle frasi soprastanti si ha comunque 'verbo esssere + particella' altro che verbo lessicalizato 'esserci'.


----------



## Atars

Giamma said:


> (omissis)
> Per quanto riguarda la collocazione della particella clitica. Essa si può appoggiare al verbo sia in posizione enclitica che proclitica. Veda gli esempi:
> 
> La Roma in cerca di riscatto. Totti: "Voglio esser*ci*"
> 
> "Sarò io che deciderò se esser*ci* o meno" ha detto Marco Pantani.
> 
> Nelle frasi soprastanti si ha comunque 'verbo esssere + particella' altro che verbo lessicalizato 'esserci'.


 
Va tutto bene ma c'entra poco con l'oggetto del thread che non è 'esserci = essere lì/là' bensì 'esserci = esistere' 
Ah! Un ultimo appunto: negli esempi fatti, la posizione di 'ci' è sempre _enclitica_ e mai _proclitica_


----------



## Giamma

Atars said:


> Ah! Un ultimo appunto: negli esempi fatti, la posizione di 'ci' è sempre _enclitica_ e mai _proclitica_



Mannaggia alla distrazione!


----------



## Saoul

Esserci - De Mauro Paravia
Essere con significati relativi ad esserci - Garzanti Linguistica (necessità di iscrizione, quindi non posso mettere il link)

Dewill credo che sostenere che "La Bibbia è la Bibbia, De Mauro..." sia un po' difficile, a meno che non si porti la testimonianza di qualche linguista, scritti che sostengano la tua tesi. 

Io non mi posso svegliare domani mattina a sostenere che casa non indica quello che tutti conosciamo, ma un fiore di colore viola senza un minimo di documentazione a mio sostegno. 

Allo stesso modo, non trovo corretto, nei confronti di chi impara la lingua che tu indichi come "volgare" o "scorretto" un verbo presente nei dizionari e codificato.

Esserci è un verbo corretto a tutti gli effetti e per tanto appoggio e sostengo l'analisi di Sabrina che dice "Dio c'è" e "Dio è" hanno significati diversi e anche il paradosso per cui davanti ad una frase come "Dio è" un madrelingua italiano tendenzialmente resta in attesa di ulteriori dettagli. 


Insomma, io sono per dibattere di tutto, ma se si tiene una posizione radicale come la tua, in cui si nega ciò che viene riportato da autorevoli testi come Garzanti o De Mauro bisogna farlo con una documentazione di supporto al proprio attivo, altrimenti da domani mattina, io abito in un fiore viola.


----------



## Atars

Ne è passato di tempo dall'ultimo post 

Direi che Dewill ha capito di essersi espresso male: ciò che voleva intendere è soltanto che il verbo esserci è un verbo composto che ha assunto solo successivamente una propria connotazione autonoma. 
Quanto sopra rilevo in quanto lo stesso Dewill si è dichiarato d'accordo con la mia analisi del 3 ottobre.


----------



## dewill

Salve,
Questa discussione è iniziata nel nov. 06 come ci,ne poi esserci. Giorni fa mi è stato chiesto di dar conto delle mie fonti. Ho ereditato alcuni quintali di libri, nelle note troverete la bibliografia.
Mi vergogno a dirlo, tuttavia non ho scritto nulla di mio, tutto proviene dai testi, anche i più banali esempi. Di mio vi è solo l'es.: Dio c'è=Dio esiste(vedi Dewill 04.09). 
Al riguardo devo dire che, essendo questo un forum linguistico, "volgare", secondo me, non può assumere significato negativo ma di" lingua parlata". Di seguito: Dio è=Dio esiste(questo esempio non è mio ma del linguista) è espressione molto comune negli scritti(teologia, grammatica, traduzioni dal latino e lingue antiche, ecc.).
Ad ogni modo avevo già chiarito la mia posizione sposando lo studio di Atars, il quale non si è buttato subito nella mischia ma intelligentemente ha aspettato analizzando seriamente e professionalmente la cosa nella sua interezza, in modo tale che poi il coro tutto si è zittito.
Dewill.
Note:
1. Pagina 631 del dizionario della lingua italiana, Garzanti 4° ed. 1966, pagine 1990, dir. prof. G. Cusatelli.
2. Nuovo zingarelli minore, 12° ed. 1994
3. Grammatica italiana(istituti superiori). Loescher, nuova edizione 1968, pagine 420(professori Battaglia e Pernicone)
4. Eccetera. (Questi testi dicono che essere è verbo essere e che esserci è verbo essere più particella ci, pur riconoscendone il diverso significato).
Dewill.


----------



## gap2146

Ciao a tutti,

A me è ben chiara la differenza tra "in questa piazza c'è un concerto pop rock" e "Il concerto è in piazza San Giovanni".

Adesso ho trovato un esercizio con una domanda. C'è anche la possibiltà di fare una domanda con "*Che cosa è*"?!

Che cos'è in questa piazza? (La bici di Laura è in questa piazza Garibaldi)

O è solo possibile dire:

Che cosa c'è in questa piazza?

Grazie e scusate la confusione...
gap


----------



## ohbice

gap2146 said:


> C'è anche la possibiltà di fare una domanda con "*Che cosa è*"?!
> 
> Che cos'è in questa piazza? (La bici di Laura è in questa piazza Garibaldi)
> 
> O è solo possibile dire:
> 
> Che cosa c'è in questa piazza?
> 
> Grazie e scusate la confusione...
> gap



Che cosa è questa piazza? E' una piazza minore, dedicata ai caduti di tutte le guerre.
Il problema credo sia che la costruzione _Che cos'è..._ accetti solo un complemento oggetto, mentre la preposizione _in _introduce un complemento di luogo. Insieme non vanno troppo d'accordo.
Per questo è necessario cambiare la domanda (per esempio con "Che cosa c'è in...").
Ciao
p


----------

